# Firewood Shelter Building Steps



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello,

For drying and storing firewood.

I built this firewood shed with recycled materials.


Comments?


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

:laugh::laugh::laugh: I think you might consider sticking with shed building and not try to advance any farther from there. If you haven't figured it out I really don't think anyone is interested in being led to your blog or whatever you call it.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

At least this post did not start with "hello friends".


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

The shed portion on the left I built years ago for a lawn and garden tractor, but it has room on both side of where the tractor is parked for a total of four rows of firewood which is close to four cords. It's nice to have a place for drying and storing firewood, but I have a covered stack under a walnut and maple tree that I use for each years heating needs, having it under trees helps keep the tarps in pretty good condition due to being shaded from the summer sun. The big thing I have found that helps keep firewood in better condition is having it stacked on pallets. It's nice to have firewood sheds, but with proper storage it will do pretty good if properly stored outside.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't bother with firewood sheds. I'm a small town, dumb @$$ country boy. We throw ours in a run in or just stack in the open with a couple sheets of tin roofing on top.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

This is the wood shed my oldest son helped me finish up last summer. I've got a ton of wood cut on the ground needing to be split and stacked, each section will hold 6 chords of wood.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

This is my wood storage shed that I built from surplus materials. 
It is hard to see but there is woven fence around outside to keep the firewood from falling out.
I have it about 75% full now but the wood boiler (money pit) is still a work in progress.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

any of yall,want the tree i just cut down,for firewood? it even comes with it's own roaches and some sort of Beatles..LOL


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

jimLE said:


> any of yall,want the tree i just cut down,for firewood? it even comes with it's own roaches and some sort of Beatles..LOL


Sure, I'll take it! Roaches and beetles don't bother me.
You'll need to deliver since you want it gone. Load it up and head 1300 miles in the general North East direction. I'll narrow it down once you get close.


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

I burn about 7 cords yearly, all stacked and covered outside. If I have time to build another outbuilding, it'll be used for storage. I seem to always need more space to keep various things from the elements.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Question for those that use a wood shed.

I assume the "First in first out" principle is used. First in would be the more seasoned wood. Wood in the front would be green.

How do you keep from having to re-stack the wood pile(s)? 

Wood shed open on both ends?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

My "first in, first out" is at the year level, not the cord. I have a partition that splits the wood shed with each side having enough for a year.
I use the wood from one side one year, the other side the next year.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Yep ,
My wood shed is more a cover, like a metal carport type, with a lot of overhang .
Open front and rear.

Full seasoned wood goes in front , greenest goes in rear. That way .....by the time I get to the rear its ready. 

Heck I even separate 2 sections left and right.
Left is best hardwood , Hickory, Oak, Maple, Locust. for extreme cold days and nights. 
Right section is softer wood Sassafras, Persimmon, Sycamore for warmer days only.

I cut junk trees along with hardwoods.

Works for us.:wave:

Jim


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's a quick solution for covering wood and having access to both sides.

These ranks are 24' long and 4' high (1 full cord each). I just covered with tin and weighted it down. When one rank is used, I just push the tin in more so I have access to the next rank. (When 2 ranks are gone, I just remove the tin).

_BTW, if you look in the background, you can see the 12x24' wood shed._


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

That's ^^^ about the same as mine , except I put posts in and rafters , and screwed the metal on with a slight pitch. .

Mine is approx. 7' high so I can walk under it, and I do stack it to the roof. The floor is gravel.

I even used black locust for the posts.


Hey....I'm a tightwad.:wave:


Jim


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

phideaux said:


> That's ^^^ about the same as mine , except I put posts in and rafters , and screwed the metal on with a slight pitch.


That's one of my "overflow piles" of wood. I don't want anything permanent for those piles.


----------

